# router bushing guide



## mycroft1912 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a Porter Cable 1001 and I'm having problems installing a bushing guide to it...It seems like the collet does not fit thru the guide hole...It is supposed to be the right guide for the router..Please, any comment? I'm trying to learn how to make dovetails...As you can see I'm just a beginner woodworker...Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

mycroft,
I assume you are talking about the router collet. It shouldn't extend through the guide bushing, just the bit should. The collet will remain above the guide (if viewing the router in the normal upright position) and the dovetail portion of the bit will hang down below the guide.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## mycroft1912 (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you for your help, firehawk


----------

